# pkg_add doesnt work as expected?



## mrfree (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello Freebsd community, I was hoping that someone could point me in the right direction. I am on my third install of freebsd9.0release; and this time around I wasnt able to install xorg, firefox, scrotwm,from the repository. I was however,able to install nano and sudo though.

this is what I get when trying to install xorg,firefox,etc


```
> pkg_add -r xorg
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/xorg.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/xorg.tbz' by URL
```
If anyone could help me out I will be indebted. Also firefox is running real slow and boot seems longer.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like a networking problem. Can your machine get out of the network? I mean, does it have a right IP address, name resolver, and can get online?
Output from commands like ifconfig(1),output from `# netstat -nr` and the /etc/resolv.conf file are the first thing to check.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2012)

Oddly enough, that file doesn't exist. But you shouldn't use the -release package tree. Those packages are exactly the same as on the CD/DVD and are never updated.

Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/


----------

